# anyone "not able" to complete colonoscopy prep due to health issues



## slobee (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm 73 & never had a colonoscopy.  I've tried 3 or more times but can't do without solid food for more than a few hours due to hypoglycemia.  I also had allergic reaction to the prep.  I even tried adding Ensure to my liquids but it didn't help.  Before 5:00 pm of the cleanse day my blood sugar & BP was dropping & I was passing out.  The GI's don't seem to understand this.  

I know that if I had glucose IV's at a hospital I would do the same thing. The more liquid I drink the sicker I get.  Just wondering if anyone else has had this experience & have you found a way to get through a prep & still be conscious?  Thanks.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have seen advertising on TV for a no prep test.  Your doctor orders a kit that is sent to your home, you give a sample, send it in and they do the test.  I think it is more for routine tests, not for someone at risk.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2017)

At our ages, I'm 79, the doctor says no need for one unless you are having a problem. I had my last one 15 years ago. A simple stool test is advised occasionally. Just send your sample in and they will inform you of results.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2017)

http://www.cologuardtest.com/how-to...DMHyxCr5lhnQGIa6Nyw0qInDmcojYXk0x9BoCXDXw_wcB


----------



## slobee (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone!  I did the Cologuard test which results came back as ok but now I'm having a problem & need further testing.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 22, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> I have seen advertising on TV for a no prep test.  Your doctor orders a kit that is sent to your home, you give a sample, send it in and they do the test.  I think it is more for routine tests, not for someone at risk.




I use the kit, because  I really don't want to undergo the more invasive procedure.    I probably should get a colonoscopy, just since it is more accurate.   I hate the prep, a little more extensive than for a sigmoidoscopy which I did have, about 10 years ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 22, 2017)

*I suggested the no prep test for my husband, as he developes breathing problems even with mild sedation.*


----------



## exwisehe (Apr 22, 2017)

Yeah, I've had several and I don't like the prep (the actual procedure is very nice and short, and you're out cold, so it seems like its about a minute long)
but drinking a little of the "stuff" (a whole gallon in all) every 15 minutes is a challenge.  I've made it so far, but its getting harder - of course its the last half of the gallon that's the hardest. (every time I heard the footsteps of my wife coming with more, I would groooooaaannn!  but I would get even with her when it was her turn.)

 I'm on the 5-yr schedule because they found 2 polyps the first time, then again the 2nd time, and they seem to find two every time.  I realize its for my benefit, so I try to endure.  I find that the pop-cycles are the best and keep me from dying for hunger. So just go into the bathroom and stay there, perhaps reading a good book (if you can concentrate enough).

I'm stopping now.  It hurts me just to think about it.


----------



## slobee (Apr 22, 2017)

When I first started drinking the prep it was not so bad but after I started passing out it was awful.  I'm glad you all made it through the procedure.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2017)

What bugs me is that I had to pay $93 for the prep kit (and that's WITH insurance because it's a tier 3 "drug") and then I found out that $93 gets me what is essentially a whole bottle of Miralax ($13) and some electrolytes (a case of Pedialyte can't cost THAT  much, can it?).  Bah.


----------



## User2017 (Jun 12, 2017)

I refused, not due to the prep, but the scope.  Unless they open a brand new one while I am waiting...sure, go ahead and scope me.  The techs are aware of the diseases, and that many scopes are NOT cleaned properly, long enough, etc and transfer of "matter" is a REAL hazard:  HIV, HEPC, etc.  

   Other than that, give me the camera to swallow, or oncoblot enox2 test, or anything else.  :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2017)

Everything seems normal, so I don't feel as  I need  one. Don't want one!

Of course,  if things change, I'll get one.....drink the swamp water  and all.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 12, 2017)

I have an appointment for one, in a couple weeks.   I hear that the swamp water is no fun...


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Well, my husband went to his doctor today, with information about the cologuard in hand.  The doctor pretty much told him that the test was not great, and wanted him to go in for one.*


----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2017)

No doctor wants to examine a  $hitty  colon.  And neither  would you nor I  want to.

That's the whole reason for the prep.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2017)

I use the home test kit and so far no problems.

I really don't want a colonoscopy and based on my basic test results, the relatively small number of people dying each year of colon cancer, and my age I think I will keep doing what I'm doing.  Don't get me wrong colon cancer is a terrible disease.  I just believe that some of my other health problems will get me first, we'll see.


----------

